# Looking to start Recurve Archery, Target Shooting



## Jadije (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello. Im new to this whole archery thing but its something ive wanted to pick up for a long time. Big problem though, i dont have a bow. Im 6 foot and im pretty sure my draw length is ~29 inches. Im looking for something with a draw weight of about 45-55 pounds. Can i get some suggestions on what a good starter bow would be? Id really like to stick with recurve and not compound. If anyone knows of a good bow (or has one for that matter) please make suggestions. Max im willing to spend would really be about $100 for starters. If i really like it and im good i might upgrade later. But yeah, any comments or suggestions would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Jadije.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Check out the classifieds here for the bow, or some used bows at local bow shops.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Jadije (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you. A co-worker of mine is willing to sell me his old recurve. I looked at it and it says its a Ben Pearson Hunter II. Looked really sturdy but then again i dont know a whole lot about them. Has anybody owned one or know anything about it? And also it doesnt have a string and i dont know where to find one or how much they would be. Im pretty sure its a 45# at 28 inches. My draw length is a little longer than that i think so would it even be safe or advisable for me to use it? Sorry for all the questions but im short on cash and id really not spend money on something thats not gonna do me any good to use. Well thanks for your time! Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to Archery Talk!:blob1::blob1::blob1::blob1::blob1::blob1::blob1::blob1::blob1::blob1:


----------



## Thearchery97 (Jul 23, 2011)

1 inch longer than the advertised draw length should be fine. Before you buy the bow check for any cracks in the limbs and riser. Shoot a couple times and make sure it feels comfortable to you! Another great deal would be the samick sage or the samick sage adult bow package that would include almost everything you need. The reason I recommend the samick sage is that it is a great price and has a threaded stabilizer mount and sight mount! Hope I helped.
http://www.3riversarchery.com/bows+...recurve+bow_c44_s170_p337_i2490X_product.html
http://www.3riversarchery.com/VariableKit.asp?i=2495&show=info


----------

